# Tyre gel/dressing



## Rhysp (May 2, 2016)

Currently using megs tyre gel and really liking the results, however it takes a long time to dry in properly. If not dried fully it kicks off the tyre and up the side of the car. Anybody reccomend any other products that have the same finish without the drying time??


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

adams tyre shine doesnt sling and looks awesome  you can adjust it of how it looks with more layers  https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/wheels-tyres-trims/products/adams-new-tire-shine
tyre and rubber cleaner is great also and helps ,the tyre dressing bond and last a tiny bit longer
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...-trims/products/adams-new-tire-rubber-cleaner


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Imho best around. Dont put it on too thick and buff off


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Gyeons is my favourite, I used to use megs but changed when I got a sample of this and loved it. Decent longevity too.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gtechniq T1, Gyeon Tyre or Zaino Z16 if you want a zero fling, more subtle finish.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

I have been using Gyeontyre which has been excellent, recently tried obsession wax nero which again is very good.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Adams is superb.But switched too gyeon for the winter for better durability


----------



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm a fan of Megs too and it took me a while to realise it was slinging over my wheels because I wasn't buffing it with a microfibre, I was trying to let it dry on the tyre. I found it much better after buffing and you probably can't beat it for value for money.

I just tried Gyeon for the first time a couple of weeks ago (because of the great reviews it gets here and because I found it easier to get hold of than Adams) but the car hasn't been out the garage since so I can't really give a good review of it. I was impressed with how little I needed, how easy it was to apply and how it's still looking really freshly applied. Time will tell, if I can bring myself to take the car out and get it dirty.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Ive used Poorboys bold n bright for some time (I liked the look), its gel and it dries quick. You could also try Optimum opti-bond. 

Im curently using Serious performance tire&trim dressing. It needs a few minutes to dry but it gives the tyre a nice new tire look.


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

Another vote for Gyeon over the Megs here


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

I've been using Autoglym Tyre dressing as I needed some at short notice. Its actully pretty good. Takes a while to soak in properly but is a spray on.product which makes life easy. Decent glossy finish if.you leave it to.soak.in, matt if you buff it off. Decent durability too and absolutely no sling. I was very surprised.

Mines about finished now so think ill try either the Gyeon or Adams next.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Give Orchard Autocare Glitz a try chum. Apply with a sponge, and it dries into the rubber very quickly. You can layer for further gloss. over here a load of the guys use it for tractors at shows, as it completely dries and won't mark any clothes if folk lean up against the tractor wheels.

Here's one of my wheels done with Glitz.










Sent from my D6603


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

Vote for gyeon here.
Used Meg gel before had some problems with sling now and again, it still great value for money but if your looking for new one I would get gyeon. Put it on the car recently for winter prep and 2 weeks later still looks like The product just been applied fresh. I've had it for ages still only used 1/8 of the bottle it lasts for ages.


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

I've been using Achem Hi Shine Tyre Dressing and I'm just coming to the end of the 1L I bought. I can highly recommend it, looks nice and dark and shiny if you don't buff off. I would have replaced it with more Achem Hi Shine but decided to give the Gyeon a go as the rest of the Gyeon range is so good. Not had a chance to try Gyeon yet though.

This is the Achem stuff:


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Autoglanz Uber Schwarz... nuff said!


----------



## Mrorange2 (Apr 6, 2015)

I use the megs stuff as well I find it great as said tho you have to buff it off


----------



## NewCleaner (Oct 12, 2015)

I like Gtechnic T1.


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

My favourites are zaino z16 and I know it's expensive but swissvax pneu but that's not on a daily driven car is the dogs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I switched from Megs to this stuff. Easier to apply and looks great. Cheap too. - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Armorall-...621294?hash=item2a4e8f016e:g:oAIAAOSwajVUN5GX


----------

